Ask HN: What do you think will the future of education look like? - nshr
======
mbrock
Some combination of:

1\. A tinkering mentality a la DIY as educational institutions fail to keep up
with accelerating progress; as developing world grows more important on the
world stage; and as kids in the affluent world get bored.

2\. Machine learning turning into machine teaching, like Google Now but for
retention and discovery, with aspects of Duolingo, Khan Academy, probably with
social gamification and sharing ("Billy just learned these basic facts about
accounting!")

3\. Digital economy acceleration, probably with blockchain tokens, leading to
a huge incentivization of people to produce their own educational material,
mentor others, etc. Imagine a bunch of creative people making videos and
stuff, in global efficient competition, and being directly rewarded for
upvotes/views with tokens, maybe even community-specific tokens with different
exchange rates to other communities (see Steemit for a glimpse of this).

------
shahbaby
Pretty much the same as it is right now except more competitive. A degree will
be even less valuable but even more necessary as a requirement.

MOOCs will grow more popular but they won't replace traditional education.

------
rubythis
1\. No colleges 2\. Videos like Khan Academy 3\. Teachers help students solve
problems, not waste their time doing the job of a repeating the same thing
over and over. 4\. Teachers will (hopefully) be compensated on their ability
to engage with and motivate and connect with their students.

------
pedrodelfino
This video answers to your question and it is pretty cool:

[https://youtu.be/7vsCAM17O-M](https://youtu.be/7vsCAM17O-M)

------
arikr
First question to ask: What will be cheap enough to scale to billions of
users? This question is important because the future of education will look
like what most people use to get educated, and most people will be in
India/China/Africa.

The biggest education providers today are Google/YouTube/Quora/Reddit/Stack
Exchange.

I don't think this will change. These things scale, people want to use them,
and they seem to work.

[This question is subjective depending on your definition of what education is
and what goals it serves]

------
ghjkl1
Hands on instruction with good student-teacher ratios for the elite, MOOCs for
the poor.

Also, the MOOCs will sell user data and serve ads.

------
maximus999
students can choose what topic they want to learn and lecturers

------
SirLJ
How far in the future we are talking about?

------
swah
Like Youtube right now + some ways to assess your skills.

------
pcunite
It will have distributed and virtual aspects.

